# Biggest bowl I've ever made



## jtate (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay so it's not huge but for a little Jet mini-lathe it's still something.
Cherry from a crotch of the tree that was behind the townhouse where I live.  I got lucky and saw the tree trimmers as they were taking this tree down.  I begged and they cut me some pieces for turning.  Other pieces were going to a smoke-house!  Hurts my soul to think of these being burned.

 Diameter 6.5 inches, Height 4.5 inches


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a very nice bowl from a prime piece of wood. I like how thin you have taken the walls


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a great job!!! I noted the thinness of the wall also!! Beautiful finish also.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 24, 2008)

I really like the shape of that bowl, and the finish really shows off that beautiful piece of cherry.  Great job.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 24, 2008)

Spectacular.  I am just getting ready to start turning bowls.  I hope I will be able to produce something that nice at some point!

[:X]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 24, 2008)

First thing I noticed is the thin wall; second was the shape; third the finish.
Three winners!


----------



## LEAP (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful is an understatement, awesome does not cut it, Do you think I'm impressed?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 24, 2008)

That is very nice indeed!  I love it, it all comes togather to form a great shape and style. Is it as light as it looks or does it have more heft than you would think from looking at it? If it is as light as it appears, you nailed it 100%


----------



## R2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty timber and not a bad bowl!![^]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 24, 2008)

Julia, that is a beautiful bowl. Very well executed and I love the thin walls.[^]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome![]


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice bowl with a great shape and finish...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well done. 
Thin walls and beautiful finish.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 25, 2008)

Stunning is how I would describe it. I did a triple take. very nice job all around.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 25, 2008)

GREAT bowl. very skilled looking turning. super looking wood also!


----------



## Tanner (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellent job!!  Very nice craftsmanship!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, there's something else a girl can do that I can't... turn a bowl!

Looks nice Julia!


----------



## jtate (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you, everyone.  It is a light thing - I'm particularly happy to say that I got the walls quite thin.  

There's a woodturner's symposium this weekend and I got really brave and put this bowl in the Instant Gallery to let it be seen by others.  I stood back and watched - lots of people stopped and picked it up and held it.  It kind of cries out to be held.

I have more of this cherry so you can expect to see a few more pices from it.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 25, 2008)

That's beauty Julia


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 25, 2008)

Exquisite. A hefty shape with a delicate feel= good balance.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!  You nailed it, congratulation.  I think this is your best bowl to date (that I have seen).


----------



## Kalai (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice job, looks great, aloha.

Kalai


----------

